# GameDay: Milwaukee at Indiana



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Official Game Thread*

Milwaukee BUCKS (0-1)
at
Indiana PACERS (1-0)

Time: Friday, 7:30, Conseco Fieldhouse

*Pacers Probable Starters*
PG: Kenny ANDERSON (10pts, 3assists)
SG: Reggie MILLER (14pts, 4assists)
C: Scot POLLARD (2pts, 4boards)
PF: Jermaine O'NEAL (22pts, 15boards, 5blocks)
SF: Ron ARTEST (21pts, 2steals, 2blocks)

6th Man: Al HARRINGTON (6pts)

*Injuries*
F: Jonathan BENDER (Left Knee surgery)
PG: Jamison BREWER (Sprained toe)
F: James JONES (Strained hamstring)

*Milwaukee Probable Starters*
PG: T.J. FORD (Yet to play)
SG: Michael REDD (16pts, 9boards)
C: Brian SKINNER (12pts, 10boards)
PF: Joe SMITH (14pts, 8boards)
SF: Desmond MASON (16pts, 3assists)

6th Man: Erick STRICKLAND (14pts, 6assists)

*Injuries*
C: Joel PRZYBILLA (Strained Right Knee)

*Notes:* Pacers coming off a road win in Detriot. Big question mark is will Carlisle stick with Pollard at center or start Jeff Foster? Another question mark is will rookie TJ Ford play for the Bucks.

*2002-03 Season Series:* Pacers 3-1

*Last Meeting*: Pacers lost 107-98; O'Neal 25pts, Foster 7boards.

Guess The Score Contest 


Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm definitely thinking we will win this game, I think that Desmond Mason will have a pretty good showing against us, but I think Jermaine O'Neal will have another phenomenal performance while Ron Artest won't have a spectacular performance but a very good one.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

They can't match our front court. Nobody can guard O'neal, and Foster will kill them on the boards. On top of that, Artest and Harrington will shut down their best players.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well we're down 15-8, we're playing like crap, Ford is great and quick as hell, he just stole the ball and lobbed an almost perfect uh lob like 40 feet down to Michael Redd. Ronny didn't try to get a shot in on Redd so that's a +


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

15-12 now. Harrington has a QUICK 1st step. He used to for a skying layup over some Bucks. Jermaine is posting a lot but is too scared to shoot. They're guarding him with either Brian Skinner Toni Kukoc or Anthony Mason He passed it to Foster for a dunk. Foster grabbed a loose ball on defense but landed on a buck causing a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrington hits a Reggie Miller type swish three, Brian Skinner makes an akward jumphook, (Skinner, dominating on boards), bucks miss, Redd gets knocked over by a screen, Foster hits a bank shot, he's really not bad at posting now, he could be our solution to Brad Miller , Bucks miss, JO misses 360 2 handed 12 foot hook, bucks miss twice, Al Harrington jumpshot at end of shotclock goes in, (playing awesome now, should start) Ford makes a 15 foot lob that almost goes out of bounds redd misses qaurter ending 3


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bucks are dominating now 24-21, this is a game of streaks, scot pollard is a sloth, he won't jump or hustle, some little buck player just grabbed the rebound away from him:upset:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for the updates! Bring them coming. I don't get this game on TV


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

33-24 TJ Ford for ROY! he's playing like a more careful, younger, jason williams with less 3s. Bucks on 16-3 run, in a little over 4 minutes, Ford is setting up the crappiest of players for wide shots, the bucks would probably have 50 points right now if they had some decent mid-range shooting talent. Shows we need better defense, including Jermaine who has let people score on the inside on him (like Kukoc) all night long, exciting game though, like watching those 1999 Kings


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Anderson just scored his first basket. Then a AWSOME block by O'Neal on Joe Smith then on the way back O'Neal with athority dunk and he's going to the line. 35-31 Bucks with O'Neal still to shoot one. Just saw this live on NBA TV


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Btw, Al Harrington is playing AWSOME. Best Pacer by far on the court tonight so far.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

My bad, it wasn't O'Neal with the dunk but Al Harrington, and he just made the free throw!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

44-34 Fastbreak points- Bucks 19 Pacers 5 Jo's hook blocked by i think Ervin Johnson, Skinner is quietley dominating, Ford seems to be grabbing every rebound, again too many wide Bucks players. I see nothing special on the Pacers tonight except Al Harrington. Please trade Mr. Sloth Scot pollard for the Laker's 2nd this year.


BTW where is everyone? trick-or-treating? lol or is it just that the games not on a major TV station, FSN? Anyways i'm eating a Cheeseburger Hot pocket laying my fat *** down and rooting for us.:yes:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah Pollard MUST pick it up. 2 boards?? Please. Bird said he was a better rebounder then Brad Miller, well i want to see it! Ron Artest needs to also step it up tonight. He's just not playing well though, offensivly or defensivly.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> BTW where is everyone? trick-or-treating?


hahaha

Btw, key note about tonights game: Don't expect Jeff Foster to save us tonight for Pollard's poor play, Foster already has 3 fouls.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

49-36 at the Half, Bucks winning.

Things arn't looking good. Pollard, Anderson and Artest are looking HORRIBLE tonight.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> hahaha
> ...



Primoz Brezec!!! The unstoppable force on the inside, as good as shaq, the unstoppable shotblocking presence, like ben wallace!:no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

53-40 Bucks, good things to happen to us since half: Pollard fell down


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 53-40 Bucks, good things to happen to us since half: Pollard fell down


haha

They are playing horrible tonight. Artest is starting to lose his head. Tim Thomas took two cheap elbow's at Artest and since Artest is letting his hands fly high and almost hit Redd i think in the face. Refs had to talk to Artest and Artest started to argue with the refs and then Reggie came to pulled Artest away from the refs so he wouldn't get a T. But with the way things goes, Artest won't finish the game on the court. lol


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> haha
> ...



yup, this game really sucks for us, everyone except Al is playing like crap. NO ONE DOES CRAP ON OFFENSE OR DEFENSE. So Rick, you're a great coach, (I hope, pistons fans weren't right about him not being great as well as Pollard sucking) bring us back damnit!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I miss Brad Miller. I don't care what it would have costed, but we need him badly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

69-52 i'm tuning out. I'll check and see later if we were beat by 20 or 30


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

O'Neal is starting to pick it up and Harrington is contineauing his hot play. 10:03 left, Bucks with a 12pt lead. Bucks largest lead was earlier in the 3rd quarter which was 23pts.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

5:25 left in the game

84-74 Bucks, Anthony Johnson makes his debut and is 3 for 3 from three point range in the 4th quarter for 9 points. Come on Indy, we can do it!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

93-79 Milwaukee win. Terrible job by Indiana. Scot Pollard is a total bust, only played 14 minutes because he was so horrible. Al Harrington was the only bright spot tonight for Indiana. 26points, 5boards. 


Off to Atlanta, hopefully we don't embarress ourselfs again on back to back nights.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

What was up with Tinsley. He looked atrocious


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> So Rick, you're a great coach, (I hope, pistons fans weren't right about him not being great as well as Pollard sucking) bring us back damnit!


No, Rick IS a great coach, just not as good as Brown.

But Pollard blows. That's been a well known fact around here for a long time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Rick IS a great coach, just not as good as Brown.
> ...


I CAN'T BELLIEVE YOU! YOU SAY POLLARD IS GOD! LUNATIC! J/K
I FEEL SICK. CARLISLE IS GOD BUT DIDN'T DO MUCH TO HELP THIS GAME. POLLARD IS A CRAPHEAD. YEAH.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I hate to say we told you so about Pollard. Pollard is no Brad Miller.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

How about TJ Ford almost droppin a triple double on the Pacers? I don't think the Kenny Anderson/Anthony Johnson/Jamal Tinsley combo at PG will get the Pacers anywhere.


----------

